# Replacing Beach House Pilings



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Anyone ever hand it done? Cost involved?


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

I did them two years ago, Ran $1250 a piling! On the canal


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Kinda what I was thinking, and I need 12 done.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Its quite a job not easy. $1250 shure sounds cheap. Remember it may only be 8 or 10 feet from the slab to the house but that piling has to go down into the ground several feet.

Charlie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

to be legal it has to go in the ground the same depth as it is high out of the ground.


----------



## Shiner_B (Apr 2, 2008)

*Do it yourself!*

I replaced 7 of mine myself with a backhoe but they were all on the perimeter of the house.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Not to be silly! could you dig a hole say 3' wide x 5' deep for example put a rebar pad then pour concrete, let it cure then make a form going from the ground to the bottom of the post or close to it then pour concrete? Using a shim to make up the rest of the difference? May or may not be in code? just a quick thought.

Good luck with replacing the posts.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

A lot is going to depend on the configuration of the house. Is it open on ground level? Is there a slab under there? Since you're going to have to have an engineer involved in order to insure it, you might as well go ahead and find one. Suggest you ask around for recommendations in your area.

Chuck


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I really caint follow what you want to do but the piling needs to be one piece from the stringer under the house down several feet into the ground. It must be solid to resist swaying or breaking. It just cannot "sit" on something. Also has to resist "uplift"

Charlie


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

When I posted my statement about the pilings I was refering to the ones in the canal. Given he needs 12 of them, several must be up under the house, thus the job is much more intense. 

I am curious as to why you need them replaced as typically the land driven ones last a long time (50 years or better.


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

Where are you located? If located in the Port Bolivar/Crystal Beach area I have a couple of names and numbers that I can give you. Both have reasonable cost and one has a barge for canal work.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Matagorda, the house was built in the 50's


----------

